# MOTW is..... Big Bully



## lostprophet (Mar 17, 2008)

Big Bully is Member of The Week

so start asking questions


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 17, 2008)

Questions?  What kind of questions?


----------



## Android (Mar 17, 2008)

BB,

You've said in a number of posts that you are young...just HOW young are you?
Show us a picture of your back garden (or 'back yard' if you prefer!)
What's you fav drink?

Andy


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 17, 2008)

what is your real hair colour?

how tall are you?

what is always in your fridge?



... oh, and post an image of your fridge's inside


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 17, 2008)

How long was your hair when you had it the longest ever?

Do you prefer to take a bath in the tub to a shower bath or vice versa?

What was your favourite subject in high school.

Who was your favourite teacher in elementary school?

Tell us about your biggest pet peeve (general, not necessarily photographic). 

Take a photo of your most often worn shoes, and one of your most elegant ones.

Take a photo of your entire handbag collection. 

Have fun being MOTW!


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 17, 2008)

penguins or OTTERS?


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 17, 2008)

why has no one asked the most important question??? 

do you prefer your men in boxers or briefs?


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 17, 2008)

We knew you would come ask this most important question. Didn't want to rob you of the chance to ask!

And BB, do you KNOW you are MOTW???


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 17, 2008)

aww corinna, you're so sweet!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Mar 17, 2008)

Why Big Bully? Please explain in detail.

Photograph your lounge, kitchen, bedroom and bathroom

What do you do for a living? Would it pay enough for me to consider it as a career change option?


----------



## Mesoam (Mar 17, 2008)

Is your screen name based on the Family Guy episode were Peter becomes a bully???

"ohhhhh megggg, in the kitchen???!!!"


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 17, 2008)

Wow see what happens when I sleep in and have a ton of emails.. lol




Android said:


> BB,
> 
> You've said in a number of posts that you are young...just HOW young are you?
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 17, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> what is your real hair colour?
> 
> how tall are you?
> 
> ...


 

I don't remember what my real hair color is.. It is probably right smack in the middle of dark blonde and medium brown.. lol

I am 5 feet 8 inches tall

Pepsi is always without fail in my fridge, and I will have to get a picture posted later. lol


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 17, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> How long was your hair when you had it the longest ever?
> 
> Do you prefer to take a bath in the tub to a shower bath or vice versa?
> 
> ...


 

My hair is pretty much the longest it has ever been, so... the middle of my back.
I am a shower person, unless there is a jetted tub somewhere.. lol
Favorite subject in High school was welding. Talk about fun!
Favorite teacher umm.. Mrs Alves

Biggest pet peeve, is people who cannot follow through with promises, and liars.
And again the pictures will come in a bit. :mrgreen:
I am not a typical girl, I don't usually carry a handbag.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 17, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> penguins or OTTERS?


 

Oooh that one is a toughy.. Probably Otters because they look so soft.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 17, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> why has no one asked the most important question???
> 
> do you prefer your men in boxers or briefs?


 

Boxers... or nothing.. lol


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 17, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> We knew you would come ask this most important question. Didn't want to rob you of the chance to ask!
> 
> And BB, do you KNOW you are MOTW???


 

Yes I am just a few hours behind you :mrgreen:. And I got a late start this morning.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 17, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Why Big Bully? Please explain in detail.
> 
> Photograph your lounge, kitchen, bedroom and bathroom
> 
> What do you do for a living? Would it pay enough for me to consider it as a career change option?


 

Because it is the name of my truck.. :mrgreen:





I have to do the dishes and have my kids clean up their toys. Before the pictures come. :blushing:

I am currently a student. But I am applying for a few jobs, #1 a motivational speaker, #2 a photographer and journalist for a diesel truck magazine, and #3 a comedic actress.:mrgreen:

And I'm not sure how much either of them pay's yet.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 17, 2008)

Mesoam said:


> Is your screen name based on the Family Guy episode were Peter becomes a bully???
> 
> "ohhhhh megggg, in the kitchen???!!!"


 

Yeah no.. Totally diesel truck related. lol My truck when I bought it was big, and it had a ton of BullyDog stuff on it, so thus the name Big Bully was born. 

Yeah I hate to be in the kitchen.:mrgreen:


----------



## Mesoam (Mar 17, 2008)

how much boost? going to throw a set of stacks on?

mopar or non!???!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 17, 2008)

Are you now, or have you ever been, a man?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Mar 17, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Because it is the name of my truck.. :mrgreen:



Can you still afford the fuel?



Big Bully said:


> I have to do the dishes and have my kids clean up their toys. Before the pictures come. :blushing:



Hurry, hurry...


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 17, 2008)

Mesoam said:


> how much boost? going to throw a set of stacks on?
> 
> mopar or non!???!!


 

I get around 20lbs of boost, if not more.. I haven't checked my gauges lately. Nope no stacks for my truck, the stacks are on my hubby's truck.
And it is a cummins engine.. Wouldn't have anything else.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 17, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Are you now, or have you ever been, a man?


 

No, I have never been a man!


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 17, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Can you still afford the fuel?
> 
> 
> 
> Hurry, hurry...


 
Almost.. It is getting rediculous! I filled up my diesel tank the other day and it took $125 to fill it up!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Mar 17, 2008)

Yeah, know what you mean - filled the Durango Hemi the other day - cost me about 45 Riyals ($12.00)... :mrgreen:


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 17, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Yeah, know what you mean - filled the Durango Hemi the other day - cost me about $12.00... :mrgreen:


 

I would kill for a $12.00 fuel bill again!


----------



## Mesoam (Mar 17, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> I would kill for a $12.00 fuel bill again!



time to pickup a motorcycle...

16 bucks fills up the triumph on 93...that thing is going to see some serious mileage this summer with the gas prices coming


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Mar 17, 2008)

Ah! You said diesel - that's rather cheaper than petrol


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 17, 2008)

Oooh no... Diesel is $4.00 a gallon, and gas/petrol is $3.19 a gallon...

I would get a motorcycle but I have two kids I have to haul around, so I am looking for a Honda civic or a VW Jetta.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 17, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> No, I have never been a man!



Are you absolutely certain?
Think carefully because your answer will be legally binding.


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 17, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Oooh that one is a toughy.. Probably Otters because they look so soft.



IN YOUR FACE Anty!!!!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Mar 17, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> I would get a motorcycle but I have two kids I have to haul around...



Surely that's the whole point of panniers?


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 17, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Are you absolutely certain?
> Think carefully because your answer will be legally binding.


 

Yes totally possitive, I AM NOT A MAN! NOR Have I ever been one.
I like to play with men, I am not one...


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 17, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> IN YOUR FACE Anty!!!!


 

Penguins are cute, but they don't look like you can snuggle with them.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 17, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Surely that's the whole point of panniers?


 

What is a pannier? Is that the side car?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 17, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Yes totally possitive, I AM NOT A MAN! NOR Have I ever been one.
> I like to play with men, I am not one...



Shall I take that as a 'maybe'? :mrgreen:


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Mar 17, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> What is a pannier? Is that the side car?



More along the lines of saddle bags...

Now it's about time we had some more pictures


----------



## MissMia (Mar 17, 2008)

What's your dream photography location?


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 17, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Shall I take that as a 'maybe'? :mrgreen:


 


Errr... I would take that as a no.. lol
I am as much man as you are a woman!


----------



## Tangerini (Mar 17, 2008)

What are you currently going to school for?

If you had to pick one food to eat everyday what would it be and why?

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 17, 2008)

MissMia said:


> What's your dream photography location?


 

Oh wow, that is a hard question. My dream photography location, is.... hmmm... 
I would love to photograph someplace tropical. I have also wanted to go to Europe and photograph the historical places there, as well as Greece.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 17, 2008)

Ok here are some more pictures
Bathroom (actually my boys bathroom) 





My two little boys in the living room, playing the gamecube.




And my messy kitchen.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 17, 2008)

Tangerini said:


> What are you currently going to school for?
> 
> If you had to pick one food to eat everyday what would it be and why?
> 
> Do you have any pets?


 
Currently I am going to school for Business.. I already have an associates in Photography.

I would eat cheese or salad.. Or a salad with cheese.. 

I have a dog. He is a chug aka a hybrid dog mix between a chihuahua and a pug. He is a cutie.
My little Turbo.


----------



## Puscas (Mar 17, 2008)

- what's up with the 'haunted' in your sig?
- you're obviously not a man, but if you could be one, what male celeb would you want to be.
- you got a 5 minute ad; what would you try to sell/promote
- biggest turn on/ turn off
- show us your worst pic
- why so few self portraits on TPF...





pascal


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 17, 2008)

Puscas said:


> - what's up with the 'haunted' in your sig?
> - you're obviously not a man, but if you could be one, what male celeb would you want to be.
> - you got a 5 minute ad; what would you try to sell/promote
> - biggest turn on/ turn off
> ...


 
I really want to visit some place seriously haunted. I don't know why but I have a thing with ghosts. I just have to find the nerve to do it and have someone come with me.
Oooh I would so be Tom Welling, because he is hot, and he gets to play Superman on tv!
I would promote honesty. There isn't enough in the world.
My worst picture!! Oooh you don't want to do that to yourself... But Ok you asked.. It is of me working on my truck.










I umm.. am very rarley photogenic  and I need to get a tripod or something so I can take more.. And maybe a different camera.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 17, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> I am as much man as you are a woman!



There we go then. I was right (just call me Dolores)


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 17, 2008)

Well how are ya Dolores!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 17, 2008)

Fine thanks, Big Billy.


----------



## kundalini (Mar 17, 2008)

Does your toilet paper unroll from the front or the back?

What hot drinks do you prefer.

What's your favorite cheese?

Is it sock, shoe - sock, shoe or is it sock, sock - shoe, shoe?


----------



## Puscas (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey, that first pic is cute. How is that your worst???  


and how about the turn ons/offs?







pascal


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 17, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> IN YOUR FACE Anty!!!!







Tell us a funny joke

Tell us about an embarrassing moment you've experienced

How/where did you meet your husband?

What are your hobbies?


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 17, 2008)

Puscas said:


> Hey, that first pic is cute. How is that your worst???
> 
> 
> and how about the turn ons/offs?
> ...


 

No makeup and I look like a dork..

Turn on's and offs..
Turn on's- a nice smile, a great smelling guy!, humor, eyes, lips, a nice firm butt.. mmm nice :mrgreen:, honesty, good conversation, good hygene(sp?), class.

Turn off's- dishonesty, hidden adgenda's, lying, smoking, b.o., rudeness, people who are trashy.


----------



## matt-l (Mar 17, 2008)

left leg or right leg first?


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 17, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Does your toilet paper unroll from the front or the back?
> 
> What hot drinks do you prefer.
> 
> ...


 

It unrolls from the front.

Stephens Hot chocolate Yum yum

Mild Cheddar

Sock sock shoe shoe, but I switch it up some days.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 17, 2008)

matt-l said:


> left leg or right leg first?


 
Right leg..


----------



## JohnMF (Mar 17, 2008)

most embarrassing thing that has ever happened to you on a date?

Proudest personal achievement?

Dogs or cats?

The thing you've most regretted buying?

if Tom Welling was dishonest, had hidden adgenda's, lying, smoked, had b.o., rude, trashy, would you  still think he was hot? 

thanks


----------



## Jeff Canes (Mar 17, 2008)

Most over rated American Idol, Dancing With the Stars or Grey&#8217;s Anatomy 

Chicken white or dark


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 17, 2008)

JohnMF said:


> most embarrassing thing that has ever happened to you on a date?
> 
> Proudest personal achievement?
> 
> ...


 
I had to get set up for my senior prom.

I graduated college after 5 years.

My 99 pontiac grandam.. Which is why I traded it in on my dodge pickup :mrgreen:

Oooh.... that is tough.. He would still be hot, I just wouldn't date him. And it would leave a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 17, 2008)

Jeff Canes said:


> Most over rated American Idol, Dancing With the Stars or Grey&#8217;s Anatomy
> 
> Chicken white or dark


 

LOL I don't watch any of them.. lol 
I would say American Idol

I thought it was turkey that had both white and dark meat.... White or dark meat, doesn't matter.


----------



## That One Guy (Mar 17, 2008)

What is your favorite genre of music?

What is your dream job?

Which came first, the chicken or the egg?

If Fred Flintstone knows that large order of ribs is going to tip his car over, why does he order them after every show?


----------



## Jon0807 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey a woman who wrenches her own truck! What more could a man ask for?

Do you take your truck(s) off-road?


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 17, 2008)

That One Guy said:


> What is your favorite genre of music?
> 
> What is your dream job?
> 
> ...


 

I like most types of music actually but country and rock are my favorites.

My dream job is owning a bunch of real estate and hotels, sitting on a beach drinking a tropical smoothy while money collects in my bank account.
Totally the chicken
Because he is hungry and when he gets hungry his brain shuts off.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 17, 2008)

Jon0807 said:


> Hey a woman who wrenches her own truck! What more could a man ask for?
> 
> Do you take your truck(s) off-road?


 

We typically do diesel sled pulls with our trucks and we are going to start diesel drag racing with mine soon, well as soon as diesel prices go down.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh Corrina here are my two favorite pairs of shoes...


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow I am surprised that the questions haven't been too indepth.. and hard.. lol


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 18, 2008)

who is your favourite photographer on TPF? and why?

why does my head hurt?


----------



## Android (Mar 18, 2008)

Why were you surprised to be in the 'Hottie' thread?
Are you more surprised to know you have been entered twice? (by different members)
Big pants (Bridgit Jones) or 'string'?
How many times a week? (difficult with kids, I know)

You did want the questions "more in depth", didn't you?

Andy:blushing:


----------



## Ockie (Mar 18, 2008)

your favorite holiday location?
yellow snow or pink pills from some weirdo in a disco?
how many hours do you sleep per night on an average?


----------



## MarcusM (Mar 18, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Does your toilet paper unroll from the front or the back?
> 
> What hot drinks do you prefer.
> 
> ...



I've never heard or seen anyone that does it sock, shoe, sock shoe...that's just weird!


----------



## Jon0807 (Mar 18, 2008)

More in-depth hmmmm...

How do you feel about the situation between China and Tibet and do you think the UN should intervene?


----------



## kundalini (Mar 18, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Are you now, or have you ever been, a man?
> 
> Are you absolutely certain?
> Think carefully because your answer will be legally binding.


 


Big Bully said:


> Yes totally possitive, I AM NOT A MAN! NOR Have I ever been one.


 


kundalini said:


> Does your toilet paper unroll from the front or the back?


 


Big Bully said:


> It unrolls from the front.


 
Statistical studies have shown the 88% of men will place the roll of toilet paper to unroll from the front. 






kundalini said:


> Is it sock, shoe - sock, shoe or is it sock, sock - shoe, shoe?





MarcusM said:


> I've never heard or seen anyone that does it sock, shoe, sock shoe...that's just weird!


 
That's in reference to an old sit-com "All in the Family" episode. Unless you're of a certain age, it's probably irrelevent.





Hertz van Rental said:


> There we go then. I was right (just call me Dolores)


On the weekends my name is Mandy. :lmao:


What's your best come-back phrase to someone that's being a smartass?


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 18, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> who is your favourite photographer on TPF? and why?
> 
> why does my head hurt?


 

Wow there are so many good photographers, some of my favorites are dpolsten, chiller, lost prophet and the otters!!! I love those things.

I like Chillers work just because it is super freaky, Dpolsten has a family-like quality to his work, and lostprophet I love the otters.

Your head hurts because you are looking at my picture too much and that causes contamination of the brain and possible blindness.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 18, 2008)

Android said:


> Why were you surprised to be in the 'Hottie' thread?
> Are you more surprised to know you have been entered twice? (by different members)
> Big pants (Bridgit Jones) or 'string'?
> How many times a week? (difficult with kids, I know)
> ...


 

I don't concider myself a hottie.. and really have a hard time believing that I am a hottie.
Yes I am literally shocked that I am in the hottie thread twice!
String?! I think.. lol
Oooh.. about 4.
Sure no problem!


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 18, 2008)

Ockie said:


> your favorite holiday location?
> yellow snow or pink pills from some weirdo in a disco?
> how many hours do you sleep per night on an average?


 

I haven't been on "holiday" often. I have lived in different places that if I could go back would be fantastic. I loved living in Georgia and Virginia, and I LOVE Vegas!! Haven't lived there yet, but I have visited once. lol

Oooh neither.. both too questionable to me.. lol

I have to get at least 8 hours of sleep, I can't function very well otherwise, and get mind numbing headaches if I don't get enough sleep.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 18, 2008)

MarcusM said:


> I've never heard or seen anyone that does it sock, shoe, sock shoe...that's just weird!


 

I have seen them and they are really weird.. lmao:lmao:


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 18, 2008)

Jon0807 said:


> More in-depth hmmmm...
> 
> How do you feel about the situation between China and Tibet and do you think the UN should intervene?


 

I actually have no idea what is going on with China and Tibet, I have been keeping my nose in my math book for too long this semester. But I will look into it and give you my input..


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 18, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Statistical studies have shown the 88% of men will place the roll of toilet paper to unroll from the front.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hello I am married.. That is why my toilet paper rolls from the front, it doesn't matter to me, I grew up in a household where it rolled from the back. Hmm I wonder if that shows who wears the pants in the family... makes sense...

I guess it all depends on the situation. I have different comeback lines for different situations.. I have a book of them.. I had to, my husband is a serious smartass..


----------



## MissMia (Mar 18, 2008)

Name a famous person you would like to photograph.

If you could travel back in time, what time period would you visit?


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 18, 2008)

david beckham or brad pitt or neither? and if neither, then who?

post a picture of your husband (if he's ok with it)


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 18, 2008)

MissMia said:


> Name a famous person you would like to photograph.
> 
> If you could travel back in time, what time period would you visit?


 

Probably anyone from the Smallville cast or.. The Rock.. 

I would go back to the Midevil era. Either that or the 1800's.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 18, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> david beckham or brad pitt or neither? and if neither, then who?
> 
> post a picture of your husband (if he's ok with it)


 

Brad Pitt...


And here is my honey... His name is Kevin... Or Kev for short..


----------



## jstuedle (Mar 19, 2008)

Discribe, in detail what mods your and Kev's truck have had in the past 12 months.
What aprox. percentage have you done yourself?
What gear ratio is your truck running in final drive?
And Kev's?
What is the continuous frame rate of your favorite camera?
What would your dream camera be and with what lenses?
What will your truck do in the 1/4 as it is configured now?
What is the power to weight ratio of both your trucks?

As I think of some other techie (hard?) questions, I'll chime in.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 19, 2008)

jstuedle said:


> Discribe, in detail what mods your and Kev's truck have had in the past 12 months.
> What aprox. percentage have you done yourself?
> What gear ratio is your truck running in final drive?
> And Kev's?
> ...


 

I don't think I have enough room for the first question...

I have on my truck, a new turbo (Silver 62 from industrial injection) new downpipe and Bully Dog intake and air box, a new 150 gal/hr fuel pump. I have had three Bully Dog Triple Dog programers on my truck, but my truck didn't like any of them and so now I have a TST Powermax 3  CR with the R49 programmer, fuel pressure, boost, and pyro gauges..... Oh new heavy duty brakes and a new driveline. All on my truck in a 12 month period, because I have only had my truck for a year. And all that stuff means that we gave my truck a whole hell of a lot of power so it can tow, maybe race and sled pull. I am not sure how much horsepower it currently has because I have yet to test it on a dyno machine, that tests horsepower and torque.

Kev's truck... We have done the 150 gal/hr fuel pump, really big injectors, lazer cut delivery valves and injection pump, advanced injection timing to 21.5* before top dead center, 71mm turbo, larger exhaust manifold, larger tubing, and fluid damper.

Between me and Kev we have done 100% of the work ourselves.. But I don't work on my truck or his without his supervision. 

I have 373 gears in my truck but I don't know what the final drive gear ratio is.

Kev's truck has 410 gears, but that isn't the final drive ratio.. 

My truck is in the 13 second range in the 1/4 mile I think, but I haven't actually raced it yet.

Kev's truck is in the 11 second range in the 1/4 mile.. His truck is totally bad ass.. But I am guessing on the times because we haven't actually put either truck on the track yet.

My truck is pushing 500 horsepower if not more  and no clue on the torque.
:hail:And Kev's truck has 689+horsepower and 1327 ft lbs/tq
I don't really have a favorite yet, I am waiting to get most likely a Nikon D80, and we will see how that one treats me. 

Hmm.. I am still looking into what my dream camera is.. I once saw a $21000 camera, but I have no idea what it does vs any other camera... 

How is that for answers for you?


----------



## jstuedle (Mar 19, 2008)

Very quick and efficient! Not bad for a chica. Me thinks maybe Van was right. Exactly when did you make the change?


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 19, 2008)

I didn't make the change... Do I have to prove it? I have a killer dance outfit pic that well no guy would be caught dead in.. lol
Not to mention I helped install this stuff so I almost know what I am talking about. Also I had Kev on the phone helping me with his truck stuff.. lol

Not to mention I deal with truck stuff on a daily basis, because Kev sells most of that stuff.. So I get to talk about it all the time.


----------



## Android (Mar 19, 2008)

Show us your fav wedding picture from your wedding.
Is 2 children enough or do you want more?
Is Kev your soul mate and why?


----------



## Android (Mar 19, 2008)

I have no doubt you are ALL woman...but show us the "killer dance outfit pic" anyway!


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 19, 2008)

Android said:


> Show us your fav wedding picture from your wedding.
> Is 2 children enough or do you want more?
> Is Kev your soul mate and why?


 

 Well I will have to find one and  upload it onto the computer.. I have a good idea as to which box they are in...

Yes 2 boys is more than plenty for me. I am very happy with the smallish-type family that I have now.

Yes Kev is my soul mate, because when we met, it seems crazy, but it felt like we had known each other for an eternity. We had/have so much in common it is crazy. We pretty much round each other out. Before we got together I was literally "Meg the SuperBitch" and he was "Kev the serious introvert" But I have gotten him to be more social, and he has mellowed me out a TON!! lol 
We are best friends and if we aren't together we are always on the phone with each other, or texting. We never get sick and tired of each other. It is great!:hugs:


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 19, 2008)

Android said:


> I have no doubt you are ALL woman...but show us the "killer dance outfit pic" anyway!


 
Alright killer dance outfit pic.


----------



## That One Guy (Mar 19, 2008)

without googling, can you define the basal ganglia and what functions they are associated with?

the area of the temporal bone where the condylar head of the mandible sits is called?






last question.....

do you like combovers?


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 19, 2008)

That One Guy said:


> without googling, can you define the basal ganglia and what functions they are associated with?
> 
> the area of the temporal bone where the condylar head of the mandible sits is called?
> 
> ...


 

Ummmm... no no and.. Not really.. lol

I would totally have to google that.. 
I used to know a lot about medical stuff but... not anymore.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 20, 2008)

I am still looking for the wedding photos, but I did find some self portraits that Pascal was asking about...

I am what Bill Engval would call a dorkfish!


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Mar 20, 2008)

What do you think of RC?


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 20, 2008)

Remote control?! Pretty cool, They are fun to play with.


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Mar 20, 2008)

:hehe: no I meant RC Cola... you mentioned Pepsi a few times.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 20, 2008)

OOOH I totally would rather drink pepsi.. My sister LOVES RC Cola, but I never cared for it much.


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 21, 2008)

out of all the smilies on TPF which is your favourite and why?
and which is the one you'd like to drive out into the desert and murder?

:er:


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 22, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> out of all the smilies on TPF which is your favourite and why?
> and which is the one you'd like to drive out into the desert and murder?
> 
> :er:


 

Ya know, Anty has some pretty creative smilies.. I like most of hers, but there are some penguin smilies that drive me nuts. lol
I like smilies that use a bit of comedy or a funny motion..


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 22, 2008)

I finally found my favorite wedding picture!!!


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 22, 2008)

If that is hard to see I have it in color too.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 23, 2008)

Just the one colour or is there a choice?


----------



## Photovision (Mar 23, 2008)

Do you have multiple personalities? You look like a different person in each photo. What are the strong points(or weak points) of these alter_egos?


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 23, 2008)

I will scan the color photo in, so you can see it in color..


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 23, 2008)

Photovision said:


> Do you have multiple personalities? You look like a different person in each photo. What are the strong points(or weak points) of these alter_egos?


 

I look different in each photo.. Really. I had no idea. 
Just the one personallity actually, and it has gotten me into a lot of trouble in my day.
Strong points: Strong willed, set in my ways, fun loving, determined.
Weak points... Do I really want to tell you!? You might use them against me..


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok here is the above picture in color..


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 23, 2008)

And some more of my favorites.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 25, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Tell us a funny joke
> 
> Tell us about an embarrassing moment you've experienced
> 
> ...


 
I'm sorry I didn't answer this before.. I didn't see it.. I'm really sorry Anty!

I am horrible at jokes.. But I will try... Two men walk into a bar, the first man looks at the second and said.. You didn't see it either.

My most embarrassing moment is waay too embarrassing for here... lol
But my second most embarrassing moment happened on July 24 2001. I was 9 months pregnant, watching a parade in Utah, it was really hot and I didn't drink enough water and I went into false labor after the parade was over.. To make a long and embarrassing story short, my inlaws went to go get the car, but had to cross a police barricade blocking off the road, so the police came over to see what was wrong with me called the ambulance, and they checked me out.. I was grouchy, argued with them the whole time, by the time my inlaws got to me, and we were leaving in the car, the biggest firetruck that Salt Lake City has pulled up, lights and sirens and everything. As we pulled away and got to the corner of the road there was a news reporter coming with his camera to check out the story. I was soo embarrassed. And my son didn't come for 7 more days. lol

Well my husband and I had many mutual friends in high school, and we went to different schools, but we never hooked up in high school. We met once when I was 15 but my dog scratched his truck and so he didn't come back around. lol 3 years later we met and started talking at Perkins resteraunt, (we were seated next to each other). He pulled a line and said " My menu was printed upside down, can I borrow yours?!" I was laughing so hard we talked the rest of the night. It also helped that I was with one of his high school friends that he hadn't seen for awhile. We never really dated, we just hung out, in a potato truck, having dirt fights in the potato field. And we just would spend enormous amounts of time together. He would meet me at work, just to say hi, (because he was in the area, which was 40 miles away). We would always either be on the phone or together and we fell in love. 
I love photography, painting, drawing, diesel motorsports, bowling and watching movies. I am a major movie nut!


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 8, 2008)

I guess my most embarrassing moment was too embarrassing...


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Apr 9, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> I guess my most embarrassing moment was too embarrassing...


Nah, that just wasn't too embarassing. When you're expecting there's a lot of _get of jail free cards_ issued. A little embarassing maybe but not too bad.


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes, I think I did have it pretty easy, to some extent. At least I didn't have the baby on the sidewalk..


----------

